# Kili (Koili)



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

On our recent visit we found ourselves in Kili village. I noticed there is a developer already building new properties.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the old village as regards amenities etc.

Thanks,
Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> On our recent visit we found ourselves in Kili village. I noticed there is a developer already building new properties.
> 
> ...


I dont think Koili has much at all in the way of amenities Geraldine.
There is a poor excuse for an English supermarket which has hardly any stock apart from crisps and fizzy drinks
The main part of the village has a little shop but again pretty poor. There arn't any decent tavernas either.
The closest decent shops of any kind are on the Mesogi/Polis road in Paphos. Also if you go past the cemetary and turn left it takes you to Tala via Kamares where you will find tavernas and some shops.
I think it will be some years before Koili has any amenities worth mentioning.
Mind you it isnt very far to come down onto the Polis road from Koili.

By the way it was nice meeting you and John when you were over here

Veronica


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> On our recent visit we found ourselves in Kili village. I noticed there is a developer already building new properties.
> 
> ...


Hi,

From our recent trip to the area I would describe it as quiet and quaint with a nice breeze in the summer. 

L


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> From our recent trip to the area I would describe it as quiet and quaint with a nice breeze in the summer.
> 
> L


Thats not too bad then. Thanks. The breeze will keep me cool while out looking for shops in the area!!

Geraldine.


----------

